# Does this sound like an ulcer?



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2018)

For over a year now I have been having this problem where... after I eat food I have this tingly sensation in my chest.It's so uncomfortable to wear fabric that lightly touches my chest (not exaggerating).The pain goes through my arms, neck, and parts of my face when very severe (usually when I eat about three meals per day). It's hard to eat anything with this problem I've been having. There's also a pain that sits between under my breastbone and it becomes much more painful to lay down.I can only eat one very small meal per day.I also get heartburn constantly. I have not been properly diagnosed or treated for this, I've been given TONS of medicines that don't work...and I don't even take medicine, but I was so desperate I gave it a try.Anyway pls, give me some advice about this. Every doctor I've been to either doesn't care or doesn't specialize as well (yes I've been to a specialist more than once).Please give me any advice other than medications.Pls help thanks (Sorry for grammar, in a rush).


----------

